# Which apps can't you live without?



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

So, lets start listing all of our favorite apps that we just have to have, because some new android users may want to know what apps are great, and I like to explore new app options.

For me I would have to say:
Titanium Backup PRO
ROM Toolbox PRO
Tasker
ADW EX(grabbed it for 10 cents)
and Widgetlocker


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Quick pic
Thumb keyboard
Bootstrap (the ultimate) 
Titanium backup
Boat browser
Ad away 
Songbird


----------

